# What tyres for my new Giant Rapid 2 road bike?



## Narendra Surti (27 Aug 2012)

Hi,

I'm seeking advise on what tyres I should have for my new bike. I am buying a Giant Rapid 2 Road bike with straight handlebars. The bike comes with Giant P-R3, Flat Guard, [F] & [R] Specific, 700x25mm.

I am told to replace these tyres as they are likely to be punctured quickly. My commute to work is all road, but there are some pot holes, so I want to swap the existing tyres with one that will be reliable and not puncture quickly.

Any suggestions?


----------



## black'n'yellow (27 Aug 2012)

Nothing inherently wrong with the Giant tyres - no need to change them on a whim...


----------



## PK99 (27 Aug 2012)

Narendra Surti said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm seeking advise on what tyres I should have for my new bike. I am buying a Giant Rapid 2 Road bike with straight handlebars. The bike comes with Giant P-R3, Flat Guard, [F] & [R] Specific, 700x25mm.
> 
> ...


 
a tip: ask the shop you are buying the bike from to swap out the tyres for something you choose from their stock - the should do that at zero cost or the difference in retail price


----------



## Berties (27 Aug 2012)

My specific giant tyres were replaced within 500 miles one ruptured and the other puncture ferry visited to many times ,conti gator folders for me !
I was going to change them at point of purchase but they are good tyre but not up to my routes


----------



## Moodyman (27 Aug 2012)

Bontrager Racelite Hardcase are my fast commute tyre of choice. Puncture resistant, durable and cheap compared to others tyres.


----------



## defy-one (27 Aug 2012)

My Giants are fine. Had the p fairy visit once.


----------



## Zofo (31 Aug 2012)

Get some Schwalbe Durano Pluses--fitted with kevlar belts--expensive but virtually puncture proof.


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Aug 2012)

I have Giant tyres on my MTB and think I have only suffered one visitation, in over a year that I have had the bike. Although perhaps that says more about the frequency of my MTB adventures, than it does about the quality of the tyres...


----------



## ianrauk (31 Aug 2012)

Zofo said:


> Get some Schwalbe Durano Pluses--fitted with kevlar belts--expensive but virtually puncture proof.


 

No tyres are puncture proof,
I got these for my commute bike as replacements for Spesh Armadillo Elites which I had worn out over 3000 miles and only one puncture in that time. One of the news Duranos punctured within a week. But...they are a good tyre.


----------



## Zofo (2 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> No tyres are puncture proof,
> I got these for my commute bike as replacements for Spesh Armadillo Elites which I had worn out over 3000 miles and only one puncture in that time. One of the news Duranos punctured within a week. But...they are a good tyre.


I said "virtually" puncture proof--I've had one in 14 months of using them-good enough for me pal.


----------



## PpPete (2 Sep 2012)

I was boasting on here about how good Michelin Krylion (and the successor Pro4 Endurance) were.... no punctures in a nearly a year, and then I got two in one short ride.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Sep 2012)

defy-one said:


> My Giants are fine. Had the p fairy visit once.


This.

I've had my giant for 1600km, and had one - um - flat. Nothing sharp embedded in the tyre, no apparent leak in the tube underwater, but it got flat, so I replaced the tube and doing fine. I'd run them into the ground if I was you.


----------



## e-rider (2 Sep 2012)

Most road tyres only last about 2000-3000 miles anyway, which is typically about 1 year for the average person - just buy some more once they start looking worn; or if you suffer many punctures. No need to just change them becasue some guy told you to!


----------



## Zofo (2 Sep 2012)

PpPete said:


> I was boasting on here about how good Michelin Krylion (and the successor Pro4 Endurance) were.... no punctures in a nearly a year, and then I got two in one short ride.


 
Its called Sods Law!


----------

